# ford 2000 gas hydraulic problems



## joebee (Mar 26, 2017)

I have checked everything ,guided by shop manuel. I did lift cylinder rebuild and filled with UTF fluid. Started tractor and let air bleed at pump. Lift started to work but pressure started building too high, lines creaking and fluid starting leaking at lift controls. Something popped and pressure went down. Checked and found i missed cleaning safety valve. Full of crud , cleaned and reinstalled. Now can not get air out of system. Pump starts to build pressure but then more air. tractor is 1973 Ford 2000 3cylinder with add on front lift. any help appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joe, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your unloader valve may be stuck. If the pump is sucking air, you may have blown a seal in it.


----------



## joebee (Mar 26, 2017)

I have pulled unloader valve three times.Works fine. Have pulled lift cover six times and can not find air sourse. I have decided it must be in pump. Is there a seal on pump shaft to prevent air from entering . I put a valve on pump bleeder outlet with a clear tube going back to fill plug. Opening valve you can bleed air and see how much. You can get to solid fluid build just a little pressure and then air enters again.I have even chalked around pump intake pipe. Appreciate any help.


----------



## joebee (Mar 26, 2017)

My Mechanic installed rebuild kit in pump, bad seal, and solved air intake problem. Everything is now working but slowly and weak. It was able to level bushhog enough to use,mowed about eight acres. Still need imput on getting things back to normal.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Joe,

See attached diagram. Flow control valve. Designed to slow descent time of lift, but it also affects the lift time. On my tractor, the lift is very slow when the control valve is set to slow response time. Check it out.


----------



## joebee (Mar 26, 2017)

Finally got hydraulics to work close to right. Relief valve requires a seal on top. manuel says o-ring. I removed it and found remains of old o-ring and replaced. Improved but went back to weak lift.Remove again, requires draining fluid each time. New o-ring was torn up, o-ring doesn't work when turned under pressure. Found flat rubber seal now everything is working. thanks for imput.


----------



## Andrew Gleitz (Feb 23, 2020)

Where is your relief valve? Under the seat? I'm having similar issues and need to check the relief valve.


----------



## Frank Panetta (Nov 30, 2020)

How do I get that valve out removed plug but can’t figure out how to get valve out of cavity tried with needle nose pliers won’t move nothing to grab hold of help plz


----------



## Frank Panetta (Nov 30, 2020)

How too remove unload valve from top cover of hydraulics removed pipe plug but can’t get the valve out


----------



## Frank Panetta (Nov 30, 2020)

Have rebuilt top cover new piston and pivot pin but arms won’t lift can pump pressure be check at prime plug ?​


----------

